# Giant Crappie and Whites



## MrSparky (Feb 22, 2010)

Went out with a couple of buddies to the local creek and put it on the Crappie and White Bass. Nearly 80 in all.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Amazing crappie!! Congrats.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Catch. Get the grease ready!


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

what creek


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great job!!! Fished that creek 3 times only 1 white... You're doing something right!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch and report.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

What creek is this? Nice catch!


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

spring cypress creek I believe


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice stringers of filets! WTG


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice meat haul!! congrats!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice!!!!


----------



## JPham (Feb 28, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Man, what I'd give!! WTG!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats a great haul for Spring or Cypress Creek. Never done quite that good there.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

wow.....nice run!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome catch, congrats


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and pics!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

JJ park?


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd never expect that from spring/cypress creek


----------

